# Cannot send e-mails (err 0x800CCC67)



## Pistol Pete (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi, i have never had any problems regarding e-mails but since the weekend i have been unable to send e-mails although i can still receive them. I get an error message reading the above. I have checked my settings and they are fine, still the same as they always have been. I have had no change in firewall settings or anti-virus that i am aware of. Does anyone have any ideas? Could it be my internet provider? Again, i have no problems receiving mail or browsing the internet.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it may be your ISP however, I would recheck your settings and just make sure nothing has changed - also check with the ISP - by going onto the website and see if they may have changed them

Sometimes a virus checker can change the settings 

also the firewall ,ay have changed and nolonger allow access - it may be worth turning that off and see what happens


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi, I tried turning off the firewall but still no good. I rang my broadband supplier and they went through what the settings should be and they said everything appeared to be fine. I can send messages through virgin web-mail but thats it. Just annoying that a week ago everything thing was fine and now ........

They did say they had a different password than the one I had always used but even trying that was no good. And like i say i have never had any problems until now.

Strange how suddenly i feel lost without the e-mail. 

Any help would be grateful


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Pistol Pete*

See if anything here helps:
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=813514

Let us know if you need help with any of the steps.

What firewall and anti-virus programs are you using?


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jul 13, 2007)

I am using PC Gaurd anti-virus and firewall, both supplied with Virgin broadband. I'll let you know how i get on with the link you attached but it may be tomorrow night. Thanks.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks, the link above seems to have sorted it. I created another profile for outlook and hey presto!

Again, thanks for taking the time to help.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You are welcome. 

Were you able to connect your original .pst file to the new Profile, ok?
By the way, what version of Outlook are you using?


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jul 13, 2007)

I am using Outlook 2003. Not sure what you mean by the.pst file? I did'n t have any problems other than confusing myself with the different profiles and countless different e-mail accounts i had created over the last couple of weeks trying to sort it. I then kept getting a prompt fevery couple of seconds for a network password but i managed to get rid of that by deleting the e-mail accounts i no longer had use for. Again, thanks for everything.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The Personal Folders (.pst file) is the file where your messages, Calendar, tasks etc are kept.


----------

